# Introducing myself



## BillESC (Aug 30, 2005)

Hello,

My name is Bill Cronheim.

I'm an old touring roady who came off the road in the late 80's due to back problems. Now I sell stuff and do installations.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome Bill,

Where are you currently living?


----------



## BillESC (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Foxin,

I now reside in Kilmarnock, Virginia (Chesapeake Bay.)

We move our business here about 4 years ago, prior to that we were based in NW New Jersey for almost 30 years.


----------



## Radman (Aug 30, 2005)

Thats funny my friend's dad runs an "ESC Systems" that does installations and stuff, too. Kinda made me double take!

Welcome to CB!


----------



## BillESC (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome Radman,

My actual company name is:

Entertainment Systems Corporation, Inc. . . . that's where the ESC comes from.


----------



## CHScrew (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to Control Board Bill. 

Who did you roady with in the 80's?


----------



## avkid (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to controlbooth.com! It looks like you may have alot of knowledge to share with us, I hope you will!

-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon(part 1 of 2)
"AKA" Phil


----------



## BillESC (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Guys,

My first road show was "Hair" when it left broadway in 1973 followed by the Harry Chapin tour. I worked with Harry until his death.

Through the 70's and into the mid 80's we did several regional and national tours supply sound, lights or both with act such as Kool & the Gang, Billy Joel, Teddy Pendergras, Blue Oyster Cult, etc.

In the Mid 80's Entertainment Systems became shop # 1 of Local 365 of the I.A.T.S.E. From then until our move to Virginia I was department head for electrics at Waterloo Village in NJ., which had two performance spaces, a 3000 seat tent and a 20,000 capacity field with shed stage. We still did a lot of one nighters and corporate events during this period along with numerous installations.

Today most of our business is internet and catalog sales of theatrical and production oriented equipment and supplies. We have also found a nicht here in the Northern Neck of VA and are busy with major sound and projection installations. This past week we finished the new YMCA job, a 44,000 sq ft building in which we installed a distributed paging system, sound system for the gym, music system for the aerobics room and high SPL system for the teen center.

Except for the aches and pains... old age is good


----------

